# Any divorcees remarrying in Church?



## FlowerFairy

I'm (almost) divorced and shall be marrying my fiancé in easy 2017.
My first marriage was in church and my beliefs haven't changed because I've separated so I want to marry my partner in church again
(He's Christian too and this is his first marriage)

Just wondered if anyone is in th same position or has been? 
Did you have any opposition from the Church? 
I will visit the vicar once I have the decree absolute but for now just looking for experience 
Xx


----------



## Charlotteee

No advice sorry hun but just want to say I am so happy for you <3 we will be getting married at the same time roughly hehe xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I'm not sure, esp as you'll be newly divorced. They don't tend to mind so much anymore along as you still go church and all that. 
I no each church differs
X


----------



## lozzy21

It depends what branch of Christianity you get married under. Catholics won't marry a divorcee in church but some priests will do a blessing after a civil ceremony.


----------

